
Just a Few Important Words About the 'Declaration of Independence' - kposehn
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/07/04/419243874/just-a-few-important-words-about-the-declaration-of-independence
======
MichaelCrawford
I am related to Roger Sherman, one of the last hokdouts as he wanted to
reestablish trade with the British. On the back of the $2.00 bill he is fourth
from the right, the tall guy with the tall forehead.

Unfortunately there is no money in having an illustrious ancestry. Titles of
nobility are unconstitional, see.

